# Screen Glass is totally broken.



## nanheeje (Feb 2, 2012)

I dropped my phone today...

and LCD is totally fine but glass is broken.

I just ordered the glass from Ebay for 20 dollars.

But i cant find how to dissemble the glass part.

Does anyone know how to do it??


----------



## jbmilman (Dec 14, 2011)

Im not really sure about the music..






this is for the epic 4g. not the strat, but I am sure it will get you to the party your looking for


----------



## nanheeje (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks for the great info

btw it doesnt show how to separate the Front glass from LCD... any idea?


----------

